

MIT CADR (Lisp machine) emulator and software - Zak
http://www.unlambda.com/lisp/cadr.page

======
rbanffy
So, anyone willing to risk an FPGA implementation?

~~~
samlittlewood
There is some plausible verilog code on that page and schematics. It looks
like Brad got a core design running in simulation - no evidence of synthesis
or IO (yet?).

Tempting - amongst 1e6 other things.

~~~
rbanffy
Same here.

So much to do, so little free time...

------
wazoox
How wonderful. However can you get more than a glimpse of the real thing
without one of those extrardinary keyboards? ( see for instance the later
<http://www.asl.dsl.pipex.com/symbolics/photos/IO/index.html> )

~~~
rbanffy
I find the lack of cursor keys will be disturbing to the uninitiated.

Last time I checked, it would be expensive, perhaps prohibitively, to build a
small batch of them.

